# Need a LOW carb bbq sauce recipe.



## mowin (Jun 25, 2016)

My wife has insulin resistance,  and loves bbq sauce, however most Comercial sauces have to many carbs. Lowest we've found is 5 carbs per tbs. And who only uses 1 tbs at a time? 

Does anyone have a recipe they would share?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 25, 2016)

If you are up for a less sweet BBQ sauce, Maul's BBQ sauce is only 10 grams of carbs/2-tbsp as opposed to 15 grams for KC Masterpiece.

To make it go farther I use vinegar and a little water to thin it. But that's for OTC (over the counter) sauces.

Food.com and AllRecipes.com have quite a few that are highly rated by a large number of people...perhaps look there for some ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## mowin (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the tip.  Ill check those sights out.


----------



## ketogirl (Jun 29, 2016)

I also am insulin resistant and I'm always on the lookout for good low carb recipes.  Especially sauces.  One BBQ sauce that I have tried and really like is mustard based sauce, rather than tomato based.  Here is the recipe:

Carolina Style Low Carb BBQ Sauce

1 cup yellow mustard

1/2 cup Splenda or Swerve 

3/4 cup cider vinegar

2 tablespoons chili powder

2 teaspoons pepper

1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1/2 teaspoon soy sauce

2 tablespoons butter

1 tablespoon liquid smoke

In a saucepan over medium heat, stir together mustard, sweetener, vinegar, chili powder, and all pepper.  Simmer for 30 minutes.

Stir in soy sauce, butter, and liquid smoke; simmer for 10 more minutes.  Cool completely and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2016)

I would stay away from artificial sweeteners. Although they might list 0 net carbs or calories they trigger an insulin response. 

At least with sugar you know what and how much you get....and if you limit quantities the glycemic load is low.

The vinegar too helps keep the blood glucose in check as it delays gastric emptying.


----------



## ketogirl (Jun 29, 2016)

Swerve is what I use and it is not an artificial sweetener.  It is actually made from ingredients derived from fruits and vegetables.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2016)

Splenda is.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 29, 2016)

Stevia is also a natural sweetner that might reduce your carb intake.


----------



## mowin (Jun 29, 2016)

KetoGirl said:


> I also am insulin resistant and I'm always on the lookout for good low carb recipes.  Especially sauces.  One BBQ sauce that I have tried and really like is mustard based sauce, rather than tomato based.  Here is the recipe:
> 
> Carolina Style Low Carb BBQ Sauce
> 
> ...



That sounds good. We'll definitely try it. Thanks.



atomicsmoke said:


> I would stay away from artificial sweeteners. Although they might list 0 net carbs or calories they trigger an insulin response.
> 
> At least with sugar you know what and how much you get....and if you limit quantities the glycemic load is low.
> 
> The vinegar too helps keep the blood glucose in check as it delays gastric emptying.



My wife is well educated on the artificial sweeteners.  Especially the sugar alcohol based ones...:icon_eek:


----------

